# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Ursache für die fehlende Immunabwehr von Tumoren entdeckt

## Reiner mit E

Ich weis nicht, ob dieses Thema in dieser Rubrik  richtig ist, aber es scheint doch sehr interessant zu sein . Wenn dies zutrifft , müßte das doch ein großer Fortschritt sein ?

https://www.mri.tum.de/news/ursache-...moren-entdeckt

Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

Reiner,
sehr interessant!
Ob man da:
" Laut der neuen Publikation basiert die Unterdrückung auf einem Abbauprodukt aus dem Glukose-Stoffwechsel. Fresszellen, welche die Aktivierung anderer Zellen..."
selber auch was dran beeinflussen kann?
Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Lutz,

ich kenne mich in diesem medizinisch/wissenschaftlichen Bereich leider nicht so aus, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das der Vorgang dieser Therapie durch Gabe von Antikörpern in Form von Infusionen stattfinden könnte.

Es gibt in diesem Forum ja wirklich sehr firme Foristen, vielleicht sagt der ein oder andere ja noch etwas dazu.

Für mich stellen sich folgende Fragen generell bei solchen Forschungen: 

Um einen Krebs auszurotten, also komplett zu vernichten, müßte man dazu Antikörper erforschen , welche speziell zum Beispiel zu vorhandenen Metastasen  die zirkulierenden Krebszellen auch vernichten ?

Wäre dann Ruhe oder würden die  Krebszellen immer noch Möglichkeiten finden sich irgendwo zu verstecken um dann wieder aktiv zu werden.

Dies ist jetzt bestimmt sehr laienhaft ausgedrückt, aber ich bin auch nur Laie.

Reiner

----------


## MartinWK

Die krebsfördernde Rolle (weil immununterdrückend) der MDSCs wird schon lange untersucht: https://www.researchgate.net/publica...c_perspectives
Wenn jetzt nach 12 Jahren etwas therapierelevantes herauskommen würde, gibt uns das einen Hinweis, wie lange wir allgemein auf eine Therapie aufgrund molekularbiologischer Ansätze werden warten müssen.

Wenn sich das Mausmodell bestätigt wäre Methylglyoxal ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Es wird allerdings nur die vorhandene Immunabwehr verstärkt, so daß entweder parallel eine Immuntherapie erfolgen muss oder der Körper aus anderen Gründen die Krebszellen ausreichend als Feinde erkennt.

Der Schlüssel ist L-Arginin, welches durch die MDSCs "metabolisiert" (d.h. umgewandelt) wird und damit den T-Zellen nicht mehr ausreichend zur Verfügung steht. Man kann sich das schön auf den Bildern hier ansehen: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23017138

Diese Studie aus 2017 betont die Notwendigkeit der Zuführung von L-Arginin bei Krebs: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles...017.00093/full
"However, arginine is generally classified as a semi or conditionally  essential amino acid owing to the fact that arginine must be supplied in  the diet in some pathological conditions, including sepsis, trauma, and  cancer (5, 6)."
"Arginine metabolism has emerged as a critical regulator of innate and adaptive immune responses."

An anderer Stelle wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die orale Gabe von hohen Dosen L-Arginin im Mausmodell sehr wirksam gegen Tumore war: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-Arginin-Macca

Seit September 2019 läuft mein Selbstversuch dazu.

----------


## lutzi007

Martin, 
L-Arginin? Das hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Dazu von mir eine PN.
VG Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

PN habe ich nicht bekommen!?

----------


## lutzi007

Martin, ich habe die PN noch mal abgeschickt.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Martin,

ich hatte Arginin ca. 2 Jahre genommen, sollte mehr Energie bringen, besser für das Blut sein , noch bevor mein Krebs diagnostiziert wurde ( wußte es zwar nicht , aber ich hatte ihn natürlich schon ). Leider hatte ich damals keine Wirkung verspürt. Es handelte sich um Sticks mit 10 Gramm Pulver, enthielt 5 Gramm L Arginin und sollte , es war vor ca. 3-4 Jahren , das Beste auf dem Markt sein. Vielleicht war die Dosis doch zu niedrig.


Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust auf die nachfolgenden Fragen einzugehen ?

Für mich stellen sich folgende Fragen generell bei solchen Forschungen:

Um einen Krebs auszurotten, also komplett zu vernichten, müßte man dazu Antikörper erforschen , welche speziell zum Beispiel zu vorhandenen Metastasen die zirkulierenden Krebszellen auch vernichten ?

Wäre dann Ruhe oder würden die Krebszellen immer noch Möglichkeiten finden sich irgendwo zu verstecken um dann wieder aktiv zu werden.

Dies ist jetzt bestimmt sehr laienhaft ausgedrückt, aber ich bin auch nur Laie.

Reiner

----------


## Stefan1

> Martin, 
> L-Arginin? Das hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
> Dazu von mir eine PN.


 . . . warum nicht für alle ?
mein ja nur ma so . . .

----------


## MartinWK

Ich habe schon einige Jahre lang vor meiner Diagnose ca. 3-5g L-Arginin täglich genommen. Nach meiner Recherche damals erschien es mir von allen NEMs als das für mich Sinnvollste: wichtig für Kraftsport und durchblutungsfördernd. Einen Effekt habe ich nicht gemerkt (es soll im Übrigen auch erektionsfördernd sein - aber wenn das sowieo gut funktioniert, merkt man davon natürlich nichts). Mit der PCa-Diagnose habe ich das für ca. 1 Jahr eingestellt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es vielleicht eher krebsfördernd ist. Danach habe ich wieder 3-5g genommen.

 Letzten Sommer bin ich dann aufgrund eines Forumsthreads darauf gestoßen, dass es wohl besser gewesen wäre, es durchgehend und in hohen Dosen zu nehmen, um die T-Zellen zu unterstützen - besonders, weil in vitro und im Mausexperiment die IRE eine besonders deutliche Immunantwort gezeigt hatte. Mehrmals habe ich dazu recherchiert, und nach und nach ist mir die Schlüsselrolle dieser Aminosäure klar geworden. Als sicher sehe ich inzwischen an, dass (a) ein Teil des oral zugeführten L-Arginins auch bei den T-Zellen ankommt und (b) die T-Zellen deutlich aktiver werden, wenn sie viel L-Arginin zu futtern bekommen.
Dazu: _New Approaches to Understand T Cell Activation and Circumvent T Cell Dysfunction in Cancer_ Dissertation Tobias Wolf (2018) https://doi.org/10.3929/ethz-b-000265825
und: _The Metabolomics of Nitric Oxide and Reactive Nitrogen Species in Immune Editing Tumor Milieu: Influence of Nitric Oxide-Modulating Therapies_ Ashok R. Amin dx.doi.org/10.4172/2157-7609.S8-002

 Als sichere Dauerdosis gelten 30g/Tag, man kann aber auch deutlich mehr nehmen, eine Vergiftung ist so schnell nicht zu befürchten. Das Zeug ist halt bitter, und es hat früher auch bei geringer Dosierung meine Darmtätigkeit angeregt - irgendwie ist der Effekt verschwunden.
Dazu: VKM Report 2016:07 _Risk assessment of "other substances" L arginine and arginine alpha ketoglutarate_

Vorsicht bei Herz/Kreislaufproblemen bzw. Einnahme entsprechender Medikamente! L-Arginin wurde wegen seiner Durchblutungsförderung ausführlich als potentielles Hilfsmittel untersucht und es gab vereinzelt Komplikationen gerade bei den Patienten, denen es helfen sollte. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass ein Verdünner oder Senker, der von einem Pharmakonzern mittels aufwendiger Studie zugelassen wird, auch immer bei einigen Leuten Schaden anrichtet; wenn das Risiko unter einer bestimmten Linie bleibt, ist das OK. Solche aufwendigen Studien wurden für L-Arginin (weil NEM, billig, unpatentierbar) nicht gemacht.

Ich kaufe das Zeug immer bei Golden Peanut im 1kg Beutel - die behaupten, es wäre 99,99% reines L-Arginin. In je einem Glas Wasser aufgelöst 3x täglich ein gehäufter Esslöffel. Wem das nicht schmeckt der kann zu Pillen greifen, meistens teurer.

Zur Wirkung kann ich nichts sagen. Dazu wäre eine randomisierte Doppelblindstudie erforderlich - das geht bei einem Teilnehmer nicht...

----------


## lutzi007

> . . . warum nicht für alle ?
> mein ja nur ma so . . .


Tschuldigung, ich wollte den Thread nicht zweckentfremden. Wenn es mehr Leute interessiert, dann ist ja alles im  grünen Bereich.
Dank an Martin!
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Hier ist eine aktuelle Studie, die ein weiteres wichtiges Steuerungelement für die Aktivität der MSDCs beschreibt. Die Autoren sind so vernünftig, nicht von möglichen Therapien zu sprechen. Interessant ist es vor allem, weil es noch einmal die Bedeutung des L-Arginin/Stickoxyd-Mechanismus für die Immunantwort beschreibt. 5237.full.pdf

----------

